# Breeders in the UK



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm looking to get another cockatiel, preferably a male. 

Does anyone know any breeders within the UK, preferably in the north west?


----------



## Caro234 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi
There is Jennifer Jones in Telford. She has just been featured in the October edition of Parrots Magazine.
Email : [email protected]

There is also http://www.cuddlytamebirds.com/

Both ladies rear handtame birds.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks 

Cuddleytamebirds won't have till March  and Jennifer's email keeps bouncing back, do u know if she has a website?


----------



## Tweety14 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, the last post on this thread is from 2014. Audrey who used to breed hand reared cockatiels that were dna sex tested as standard and ran the cuddlytamebirds website has now retired. Just wondering please if any member on this site can recommend any uk breeders of cockatiels that are happy to dna test the chicks as standard to determine sex. Just to add that I got my hand reared boy from Audrey six years ago, but might want another one at some point in the future. I know of one other breeder called Conuresnco which are based very close to where Audrey is and they breed hand reared conures and cockatiels. However it would be great to be able to maintain a list of recommended cockatiel breeders here in the UK


----------



## Tweety14 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, just found a group on Facebook called cockatiel lovers UK ONLY !!! and in one of there recent posts, there is a list of a lot of breeders in the UK of cockatiels and where they are located. Hope this helps


----------



## Tweety14 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, having done a lot of research on the web, I have managed to find 2 excellent breeders of Cockatiels. First one is Denny who breeds hand reared cockatiels and is happy to dna test them to determine sex.
Her website is Denny's hand-reared cockatiels and her Facebook page is called Denny's Beebs. Denny is based in Lancashire.
The other breeders are Dave an Izzy at Conuresnco. They are based in Stoke On Trent. Hope that helps anyone looking for a cockatiel.


----------

